# New posters about your rights on rivers, nationwide and specifically in Colorado:



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

*Oregon*

These links show how navigability laws are applied in Oregon.

http://www.oregon.gov/dsl/NAV/docs/nav_brochure.pdf

DSL site

Oregon rulings

Federal list

River Rights | Common Waters of Oregon

American Whitewater


----------



## eric.leaper (Oct 7, 2013)

*Public rights in the other 49 states.*

Yes, the Oregon materials are generally supportive of public rights on rivers, and if you look closely, you can separate out Oregon state law from federal law, and you can see that the public rights involved originate largely from federal law, with Oregon law reconfirming them. The NOR handouts and posters focus on this body of federal law and how it applies in the other 49 states, with or without reconfirmation by the state government in each state. In effect, the NOR materials do for other states what the Oregon materials do for Oregon. Of course, many people in some of those other states will dispute public rights on rivers in their state, but that is the point of the NOR materials: To show that federal law does indeed confirm public rights in those states, even without state reconfirmation. -- Eric Leaper.


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

Not to sound ignorant, but what rivers in colorado are we being denied access to that AW hasn't already addressed and/or resolved?

Seems like the bigger issue federally is being denied access to rivers that lie within national parks which the federal government doesn't seem to interested in changing.


----------



## eric.leaper (Oct 7, 2013)

*What rivers in Colorado?*

Regarding rivers in Colorado, for starters see: Landowners' river fences pose ongoing rafting issue - The Denver Post

A google search will reveal similar issues on sections of the Lake Fork of the Gunnison, the Taylor, the Elk River, the South Platte, the Animas, and other rivers.

Regarding how AW has addressed these issues, we invite you to compare AW materials about public rights on rivers in Colorado side by side with NOR materials about public rights on rivers in Colorado, which are available at nationalrivers.org. You can certainly come to your own conclusions. -- Eric Leaper.


----------

